# relocate washer/dryer



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

I wonder why you want to relocate the majority of your potential water leaks inside when I am diligently working to move them all 'outside' (garage). I'll guess 'wife'.

Copper can go to PEX with push-on fittings. Personally, I'm sticking with copper.


----------



## krtw (Jan 15, 2006)

Actually no I don't have a wife. And I don't life in Florida either, in other words, it gets cold here in Oregon in the winter and my garage is not heated. My garage is used for parking my cars, working on my cars and storing tools. Washing my closes just does not fit into that equation for me.

My father always had a preoccupation with having a possible leak in his house from his wash machine, so he installed valves that he faithfully turns off each time he is done using the machine. And he never runs the washer if he is planning on leaving the house. I will probaby do the same.


----------

